# Dangerous Amateu Head Making



## Senora Kitty (May 4, 2011)

I just came across this, and it absolutely horrified me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JO9i1JAVFuM&feature=feedrec_grec_index_more

The thing that scares me the most is that they are encouraging people to make masks like this. As you can see I took the liberty of informing the person/ warning others, of the risks involved in making masks and heads like this. While I do not consider myself a suit maker I have made a partial before. What do the professionals think when they come across techniques like this? Do you feel obligated to say something out of concern for another's health? How do you conduct yourself?


----------



## Ozriel (May 4, 2011)

Umm...
I've seen that head before, and that head was made a A LONG time ago before the person began developing his method.
Paper mache is heavy, yes, but I wouldn't call it dangerous.


----------



## Senora Kitty (May 4, 2011)

Paper mache, no, but duck tape and paint over the paper? Yes, it is dangerous. Old or not I would not leave the video up and encourage other people to do it.

Besides what does your comment have to do with what I am asking?


----------



## Ozriel (May 4, 2011)

Senora Kitty said:


> Paper mache, no, but duck tape and paint over the paper? Yes, it is dangerous. Old or not I would not leave the video up and encourage other people to do it.



Then flag it or something if it bothers you that much.


----------



## Redregon (May 4, 2011)

... breathing in the fumes of duct tape? honestly, i want to know where you're getting your information because i have found nothing with a google search.

though, honestly, if you have such a problem with how this person is making costumes, bring it up with him and leave the drama out of here, thanks. 

oh, and using the "well, i'm just trying to be the good person here and alerting people to this person's methods" is a lame-ass excuse because 90% of the time it is merely used as a justification for said person to try and create drama where there really ought not to be any. (which translates into you're NOT the good person here for trying to stir shit up.) (EDIT: i'm only saying this because more times than not, when people are called out on "namedrop" drama mongering, they use that as an excuse for their bad behavior.)


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 4, 2011)

Redregon said:


> ... breathing in the fumes of duct tape? honestly, i want to know where you're getting your information because i have found nothing with a google search.
> 
> though, honestly, if you have such a problem with how this person is making costumes, bring it up with him and leave the drama out of here, thanks.
> 
> oh, and using the "well, i'm just trying to be the good person here and alerting people to this person's methods" is a lame-ass excuse because 90% of the time it is merely used as a justification for said person to try and create drama where there really ought not to be any. (which translates into you're NOT the good person here for trying to stir shit up.) (EDIT: i'm only saying this because more times than not, when people are called out on "namedrop" drama mongering, they use that as an excuse for their bad behavior.)



Duck-tape has a distinct smell, and actually gives off an odor if used in excess on something close to the face. When inhaled it actually can cause a person to get high. If you have a head with ducktape in it, the head becomes unbreathable and also becomes like an over or a cooking pot left in the sun. That's all I can say to that.

To OP: People often use less than awesome materials for temporary costumes that they are only going to wear once or twice and then put on a shelf and never use again. If a person actually commits those mistakes for a fur-suit and intends to wear it long term then you have more of a reason to rage...especially if the person then turns around and takes in commissions and using the same shit materials and techniques. What I see here though is nothing of that sort.


----------



## Ozriel (May 4, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> Duck-tape has a distinct smell, and actually gives off an odor if used in excess on something close to the face. When inhaled it actually can cause a person to get high. If you have a head with ducktape in it, the head becomes unbreathable and also becomes like an over or a cooking pot left in the sun. That's all I can say to that.
> 
> To OP: People often use less than awesome materials for temporary costumes that they are only going to wear once or twice and then put on a shelf and never use again. If a person actually commits those mistakes for a fur-suit and intends to wear it long term then you have more of a reason to rage...especially if the person then turns around and takes in commissions and using the same shit materials and techniques. What I see here though is nothing of that sort.


 

He doesn't.


----------



## Deo (May 4, 2011)

Whatever happened to the video of FreakMyLifes's high octane nightmare fuel paper fox? The way that thing_ moved_! You'll all just have to make do with the pics and not having the video:
http://browse.deviantart.com/?q=fox mask paper&order=9&offset=24#/d2z35kv
^For anyone who doesn't know FreakMyLife was very vocal on Youtube about how fursuits should/could be built from paper plates and paper mache.


----------



## Ozriel (May 4, 2011)

Deo said:


> Whatever happened to the video of FreakMyLifes's high octane nightmare fuel paper fox? The way that thing_ moved_! You'll all just have to make do with the pics and not having the video:
> http://browse.deviantart.com/?q=fox mask paper&order=9&offset=24#/d2z35kv
> ^For anyone who doesn't know FreakMyLife was very vocal on Youtube about how fursuits should/could be built from paper plates and paper mache.


 
NIGHTMARE FUEL!


----------



## Furr (May 4, 2011)

Deo said:


> Whatever happened to the video of FreakMyLifes's high octane nightmare fuel paper fox? The way that thing_ moved_! You'll all just have to make do with the pics and not having the video:
> http://browse.deviantart.com/?q=fox mask paper&order=9&offset=24#/d2z35kv
> ^For anyone who doesn't know FreakMyLife was very vocal on Youtube about how fursuits should/could be built from paper plates and paper mache.


 
But...but...but _why_ can't I use paper plates, and noxious materials and incase my head in them...? :V


----------

